# From Portsmouth, RI, to Chesapeake Bay, MD



## jmunson2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Greetings!

Has anyone made this passage, particularly in spring?

My brother is purchasing a '71 Cheoy Lee Clipper Ketch located in Portsmouth and we need to begin planning the voyage south to "home." The trip will begin sometime in spring. Although, at the rate the weather is going, if it stays this mild we may do it sooner...

Interestingly enough, the boat began life in Virginia, moved to Rhode Island, and may now be coming nearly full circle.

If anyone is interested, once he secures this boat, he'll be selling his Bayfield 25 and also the pickup he used to haul it around. I think, though I can't speak for him, he'll take $20k for the boat, trailer & truck...the boat is also available seperately. If interested, let me know.

Thanks!

Sincerely,

/s/ Jon C. Munson II


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Jon...have made the trip offshore from Montauk to Norfolk as well as "inside" through the Sound and NYC...down the Jersey Coast and up the Delaware Bay to the Chesapeake. Which way to you plan to go...will the boat have a shakedown cruise before leaving...and how much time do you have to do the trip?


----------



## jmunson2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Greetings!

We'll be heading south from Portsmouth to Chesapeake.

We're not sure how much time we'll have before actually taking the trip. If the current owner is amenable, he'll be going the entire trip. If he's only able to do a 1-day sail, we'll most likely hire a captain to take us at least part way depending upon costs involved.

As for time on the trip, depends upon what the "average" passage time would be. I'm thinking around 4 days or less - but that's without knowing anything at all about the conditions, etc., nor what she'll make as far as kph goes. We're happy to budget as much "realistic" time is needed - but we do need to know what that will be.

We have much planning to do...including finding a decent marina for that boat - a 42' craft isn't exactly easily moored somewhere... Right now Herrington Harbour is getting my vote.

Thanks!

Jon


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Well done, Jon - getting someone else to keep buying bigger boats for you!! What's your secret?

I almost feel sorry for the Bayfield... being passed over so soon!

Seriously, though, good luck with your delivery.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

John...I guess that means Offshore, non-stop, RI to VA. 
Montauk to VA took us 2.5 days in a 44 footer so my guess is that 4 days is a good estimate for how long it should take. I would be prepared especially in early spring to pull in at Montauk and be sure you have a good 3 day forecast before proceeding south. A lot of really violent squalls move offshore at that time of year due to the cold/hot differentials and there is nowhere to pull in if a low comes sweeping across. The good news is that once you clear the sea lanes into NYC & Philly there is not very much traffic except for fishing boats until you get to Norfolk.

Doing an offshore run in an untested very old and new to you boat in a season where the weather can change quickly does not give me a warm and fuzzy feeling. I hope you encourage your bro' to buy/rent the proper safety equipment, clean out the tanks and fuel system and get the proper marine forecasts before deciding to head out. If the existing owner is experienced offshore and still willing to go all the way to Norfolk with you...I'd consider that a real good sign about how the boat has been maintained!! <grin>


----------



## jmunson2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks guys!

Faster - I "pay" for my share of the boat through what work I can do on it, that is, through sweat equity. When the time comes that I can financially contribute (beyond the nickel/dime stuff) then I'll do so.  In this case, this boat has a bit of water damage to most, if not all, the teak plywood around the portholes (apparantly these boats go by "leaky teaky"). The portholes were fixed, but the plywood wasn't replaced. So, I'll be pulling that apart and replacing the wood. Not exactly a job I'm looking forward to (I'm expecting the worst - meaning far more work than it looks), but that's how I "pay" my way for now...

Cam - thanks for the input! As I said, if the current owner isn't able to go with us (he had originally sailed the boat north upon his purchase), we'll attempt to hire a captain (someone with experience) to take us as far as possible at least until we get close enough to the Bay area where we'll be able to handle it. And yes, I'll make sure we've a life raft aboard at the very least...

Sincerely,

/s/ Jon C. Munson II


----------



## jmunson2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Greetings!

Back on this thread once again.

Looks like the boat sale is going through - the craft has been accepted, with some money in escrow for certain things, and the financing end is under way.

So, that being said, I'm looking for more specific information.

We're trying to determine routes to go (Portsmouth, RI to Herrington Harbour, Chesapeake Bay, MD) and approximate nautical miles each route would take. We are also trying to determine relative costs involved, whether or not legs will be involved (not the human kind, mind you as that's a given), general weather conditions (although that is now rather up-in-the-air [excuse the pun]), currents, other influences on speed-of-passage, etc.

We don't have charting software (like Fugawi), but that is going to be part of the costs (depending upon a GPS solution) we'll be incurring as part of outfitting/repairing/making ready for the passage.

Anyone with specific information please post - I'd love to entertain your thoughts!

Thanks!

Sincerely,

/s/ Jon C. Munson II


----------



## velero (Dec 19, 2001)

*Google it*

Jon, get google earth from google.com. It has a ruler that you can do some planing for your trip.


----------



## jmunson2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thank you Velero.

I actually, a while ago, downloaded a free enc reader (forgot from where) and used that to guesstimate mileage for a direct trip - about 450nm is what I determined (could be more). That software, while nice, has a very steep learning curve that I am not willing to pick up at this point (can't knock the free aspect though) - I found the interface a little less than intuitive.

What I was hoping is that someone may be gracious enough to correct that for me with something a little more advanced, as well as "follow the curve" to determine basic mileage for an along-the-coast route.

I will, however, revisit google earth and see what I can do with it in the meantime.

I am still seeking feedback from those who have made the trip, or a similar trip, or as part of an overall trip, to get a more realistic feel of what to expect.

Thanks!

Jon


----------



## jmunson2 (Sep 5, 2006)

OK, I've revisited Google Earth (has been changed from my last visit, nicely I might add).

I used the ruler option to calculate a basic direct path and a basic "hug the coast" path. I came up with at least 475nm for a direct path and 505nm for a hug-the-coast path.

For the direct path, I determined that, at a couple of points, we'll be about 35-40nm out from a shore.

So, on a basis of averaging 7nm/hour over 10 hour days, that's about a 7 day trip. If we continously sailed (no stops or problems) at that average, that'd be 2-3 days.

Now, the question of the moment is, is that a realistic view?

Thanks all!

Sincerely,

/s/ Jon C. Munson II

p.s. Thanks Valero, for bringing Google Earth back to my attention.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Jon...to Herrington you had better plan on 4 days direct. Indirect route is down long island sound, past the city, down the jersey coast up the delaware bay ad through the CD canal to the Bay and herrington. If you plan on stopping each night you will need at least 1 week. In both cases this assumes good weather...so plan on more time. 
On the direct route the only place to stop is for the first day in Greeport or Montauk LI...after that it is blue water till you hit the Chesapeake bridge tunnel and Salt Ponds Marina is an excellent stop before you head up the bay. 
I do NOT recommend the direct route in an untested new old boat in spring weather but you know the risks.


----------



## jmunson2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes, we are aware of the risks. Thus, we are not going without an experienced Captain or the previous owner (who has graciously volunteered to go as far as HH if his work schedule will allow).

I didn't know there was a canal from Delware to Chesapeake...that's a nicety! This is why I posed this question...

Thanks Cam!

Sincerely,

/s/ Jon C. Munson II


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

No prob...I'll get off my safety kick! Yell if ya need more advice as you get closer to it.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Jon - I basically did the reverse a year ago in September from Annapolis to Wickford RI in the daytime motorsail and sleep at night mode with my wife as a docking crewmember only. Day 1 - Annap to the marina at the NE end of the C&D Canal, 2 - to Cape May, 3 - to Barnegat Bay (not reccomended by most, and I found surfing into the rock lined entrance with 100' trawlers tailgateing me very uncomfortable) There is a totally protected small 7' deep anchorage around the corner from the lighthouse a half mile south parallel to the coast, 4 - to Sandy Hook, 5 - to Pt. Jeff, 6 - to Watch Hill, 7 - to Wickford.


----------



## jmunson2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks Cam! It is never to early to impart any information as far as I am concerned - especially since it will have a financial impact! This will be a spring sail, probably around the end of March, beginning of April depending upon how things "thaw out" up north.

Thanks Stan! Very helpful for timing.

Sincerely,

/s/ Jon C. Munson II


----------



## jmunson2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Cam/Stan,

What are the mast height restrictions through the canal?

Thanks!

Jon


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

C&D canal has no restrictions. If you go the back way out of Cape May NJ your mast height is restricted to 55'. If you are over that you need to go back out the inlet and south into the main shipping channel for the Delaware.


----------



## jmunson2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks Cam!


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

camaraderie said:


> C&D canal has no restrictions. If you go the back way out of Cape May NJ your mast height is restricted to 55'. If you are over that you need to go back out the inlet and south into the main shipping channel for the Delaware.


Actually, the C&D canal DOES have a height restriction -- it's about 135 feet...

Jon, I've made the reverse trip, from the Chesapeake to New England, several times. The log from my most recent of these voyages, from this past summer, is posted at http://sailing.thorpeallen.net/Greyhawk/Delivery/

Regards,

Tim


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Cat...yeah...well I figured if he made it under the Throgs neck Bridge he's be OK in the CD too! <lol>


----------



## jmunson2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks Tim!

Cam - you mentioned the Throg's Neck Bridge. What is the height restriction there?

We haven't got the total boat info yet (the previous owner has the original drawings), so we're not sure of the overall height yet.

Thanks!

Sincerely,

/s/ Jon C. Munson II


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Jon...that was a joke...ocean freighters pass under that bridge too just as they do in the C&D canal. You have NO bridge heights to worry about other than the one I mentioned at the back side of Cape May.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

*Fixed Bridge*

Jon - That fixed bridge Cam mentioned is listed at 55' according to the CD versions of the paper charts I bought for the trip from Maptech. Damn they are nice to have on your PC. If you can't take that shortcut you can still slip in, overnight, and go back out the same way a couple miles - but it will cost you 20ish going around Cape May all together. Sorry I just looked back to see Cam had already posted the clearance.


----------



## jmunson2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks guys!

Stan (or Cam, or anyone who knows), you may know the answer to this...

The boat is currently located on the opposite side of your area at the tip of the large island before the mainland (there's a marina there, google earth for 222 Naragansett Blvd, Portsmouth, and you'll see it). Do you know if the bridge immediately south is passable, or if it is necessary to 'round the top of that island?

Thanks!

Sincerely,

/s/ Jon C. Munson II


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I had looked at one of the marinas in that area, the Brewer Yatch Yard—Portsmouth, which has two sections, one north of the address you gave and one south...so you're probably in that marina, and it is accessible via the eastern branch of the river, rather than having to go around to the western side of the island. 

There used to be a swing bridge for the railroad but I understand it is out of service and left in the open position. Back in 2005 they had discussed demolishing said bridge but I don't know if it ever happened. The new bridge has 65' clearance IIRC...


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Jon - As SD said clearance is not a problem but just be aware that during tidal flow that little area has 4+ kt current as large bodies of water on each end are bottlenecked into a 50' river. In previous boats I've bucked the tide at full throttle only making 2-3 SOG, but actually it's the downhill 'Nantucket Sleigh Ride' that is the most disconcerting. At a certain point you are committed and squirrely as it feels there is no turning back being hemmed in by steel and concrete. It's quite safe and there is a constant flow of boats through there all day but I just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## jmunson2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks Stan! Thanks Cam!

Good info all around!

If there's anything else "ya'll" would like to provide by way of information, I'd appreciate it...

Jon


----------

